

Go Playground Now Supports Time - signa11
http://play.golang.org/p/3fv0L3-z0s

======
dchest
Details on how they implemented it:

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/JBsCrDEVyVE/FIyZ...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-
nuts/JBsCrDEVyVE/FIyZwiu4-I8J)

~~~
buro9
<https://codereview.appspot.com/6892048/>

------
chrismorgan
Wow! That's impressive!

I didn't realise it was the moment I had been waiting for, but now...

~~~
friendly_chap
Haha. I am a Go fan, but that was kinda my reaction too.

~~~
friendly_chap
*However, even if the practical befenits are questionable at least, the technical feat itself is well in the wow factor.

------
nnq
(offtopic) made me realize how bad the ":=" operator looks with fonts that
don't have the horizontal centers of ":" and "=" at the same level...

~~~
Evbn
OTOH, making the colon less invisible can reduce errors of omission.

~~~
nnq
Had a conversation about UI design once that went along the lines of:

Q: How do we make that [...] _noticeable_?

A: I know, let's make it freakyn _ugly_!

...

A: Hmmm... seems that we overestimated peoples' aesthetic sense.

------
Evbn
In an Elm-backed website, it would be completely boringly straightforward to
emit the output with time-handlers attached to atttach to the time stream. No
need for awkward setWindowTimeout callbacks.

